# install mac os x on intel laptop (toshiba)



## cone (Jul 11, 2006)

is it possible to install mac os x on intel laptop?


----------



## smithy (Jul 11, 2006)

It's illegal brother.

Do correct me if i am wrong however.


----------



## cone (Jul 11, 2006)

roger to that.
but i do need to expand my knowledge


----------



## smithy (Jul 11, 2006)

Google it.


----------



## Ifrit (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry, no one in this forum will support illegal actions. OSX is bound to Apple machines. Secondly even if you get it running you are stuck with 10.4.4. 

You also have to pirate as Intel version of OSX - which is also illegal. Apple does not sell the Intel version of 10.4.

There are no further updates, no support and I wouldn't dare to use the installed and pirated OS as production environment. 

You could spend the time better by getting a job and buying a Macbook or an older PowerPC based mac if you are keen on getting OSX up and running.


----------



## cone (Jul 11, 2006)

hello guys...
i dont want to pirate or get any illegal stuff, all i want to know if its possible.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 11, 2006)

It is possible, but it is considered illegal especially since you can't legally purchase a version of Mac OS X for Intel.  The only one available for sale is the PowerPC version.  Plus, code from the developer kits were used to create the hacks, so it's basically bypassing the legal way of installing Mac OS X.  Many people have asked about this in the forum.....a quick search will result in many hits which basically have the same answer as this thread does.

Sorry.  At this point, if you want OS X on Intel, either look at a refurbished Intel Mac or get a Mac mini.  Either of these will let you run OS X and even Windows legally (but you need a legal copy of Windows, obviously ).  Or if you just need to use OS X, look at purchasing a last-gen PowerPC Mac.  They run OS X and the apps quite well.  My iMac G5 is far from obsolete. 

It might be time to close this thread IMO.  That's what I've seen happen with all the other threads on this topic.


----------



## fryke (Jul 11, 2006)

Possible, illegal. Thread closed.


----------

